# Hdd im AHCI Modus?



## ChristianLP (6. Juli 2013)

Hallo, habe eine Frage, kann ich meine HDD im AHCI Modus laufen lassen?

MfG ChristianLP


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2013)

Welches Betriebssystem? Unter Win 7 sollte es ohne Probleme klappen, aber vorher den Treiber organisieren. Im Bios umstellen und nach dem Start den Treiber installieren


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juli 2013)

Also wenns nur ums prinzipielle geht:
Du kannst nicht nur, du SOLLTEST alle SATA-Laufwerke im AHCI laufen lassen weil dieser Standard wesentlich moderner/schneller/vielseitiger ist als das überholte IDE.


----------



## ChristianLP (7. Juli 2013)

Oh, ok, dann mache ich das  Welche Treiber muss ich den installieren?

Im UEFI Bios kann ich nicht in AHCI wechseln  Wenn ich versuche vom IDE Modus ins AHCI zu wechseln bleibt das Teil immer grau :/ Was soll ich tun? Ich habe das Asrock Extreme 3 Gen 3.


----------



## Westcoast (7. Juli 2013)

link: Windows 7 Tipps - AHCI nachtrglich aktivieren


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juli 2013)

ChristianLP schrieb:
			
		

> Im UEFI Bios kann ich nicht in AHCI wechseln  Wenn ich versuche vom IDE Modus ins AHCI zu wechseln bleibt das Teil immer grau :/ Was soll ich tun? Ich habe das Asrock Extreme 3 Gen 3.


 
Okay - ich habe das Ex4 G3 - die Setupeinstellungen sind zum Ex3 G3 praktisch identisch.
Was für ein Grau? Du hast die Auswahl zwischen IDE, AHCI und RAID.
Versuche mal RAID - geht das?
Ist das aktuellste UEFI-ROM drauf?


----------



## ChristianLP (9. Juli 2013)

Ok, Leute, hat geklappt  Ich habe einfach das User statt dem Admin Pass eingegeben  Nochmal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## OctoCore (10. Juli 2013)

Du hast das Setup pw-geschützt? Naja - darauf muss man als Leser hier natürlich erstmal kommen.


----------

